# JB milestone 1 - Soft Key Notification Lights



## jfon0604 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm coming from CM9 so bear with me. On CM9 I was able to customize the notificaion lights using the fascinate's soft keys for any program. If seems like I can do it with this aokp JB build, but it seems buggy. All I want the lights to come on for is a missed call or miss sms/mms. Its coming on for each email right now and I can't shut that off, I was able to in CM9's build. Am I missing something or maybe its something the developers are working on. Thanks.

Joey


----------

